# Electrical amplifier



## Chernandez3208 (May 6, 2015)

I've recently drawn up designs for an electrical amplifier that is housed in a 2'x2' steel box. I'm in the process of building it and once it's done it will amplify the initial input by a minimum of 100k. Only fuel source needed is helium. The process creates hydrogen as a byproduct. If anyone is interested in the system once it's completed and I can provide input=output information of course.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How could helium serve as a fuel? It's an inert element; it doesn't burn or otherwise react in any way. And how can hydrogen be created as a byproduct? It's a different element entirely. Does the process transmute elements nucleonically? Do you have a link to this miraculous process?


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

He's building an electro- elemental changinator to take over the tri-state area. Hey! Has anyone seen Perry?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

helium can be used for a fuel. Nature does it all the time in the core of dying stars. 
He just needs a temperature of about 10 million degrees. The process of fusion is 
simply reversed. In fusion hydrogen atoms are fused into helium, so I have to 
assume that he has found a way to split helium atoms down the the smallest atom, 
hydrogen. 

I think he should contact the Department of Energy to get funding. 
This would be truly green energy. Maybe he could a half billion dollars like Solyndra. 
Hell, I'd at least give it a try.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Will it run my flux capacitor?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is Calvin's transmorgifier in action.
Hobbs is on the graphite control rods.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

CourtSwagger said:


> Will it run my flux capacitor?


I can offer a definite maybe. Since Chernandez says it would increase the input [energy] by 100K, you would need an input energy of 12.1K watts to supply the necessary 1.21 Gigawatts of energy for your flux capacitor. So I guess it is doable.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> helium can be used for a fuel. Nature does it all the time in the core of dying stars.
> He just needs a temperature of about 10 million degrees. The process of fusion is
> simply reversed. In fusion hydrogen atoms are fused into helium, so I have to
> assume that he has found a way to split helium atoms down the the smallest atom,
> ...


If he has found a way to fuse helium, neon would be the byproduct, not hydrogen. Transmuting helium to hydrogen is the opposite of fusion, and would REQUIRE energy.

OMG! It's a new terrorist weapon that can suck our grid dry!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree that's why I said, "...the process of fusion was simply reversed..." 
But according to the know it alls, fusing helium creates carbon.
Helium Nuclear Fusion


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

During cosmic nucleogenesis of the elements, large amounts of neon are built up from the alpha-capture fusion process in stars. There must be multiple pathways.

Neon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wow! I can't believe we are discussing nucleogenesis on a prepper board!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yes I would be very interested in seeing the system once it's finished. I would also like to see your input/output calculations.

Thanks.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Leave him be Naysayers! It works exactly like the Rockwell Turbo Encabulator


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I got to buy me some Rockwell stock, this is going to be BIG.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Rockwell Turbo Encabulator is hilarious! I love what they've done with the dingle-arm.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jdbushcraft said:


> He's building an electro- elemental changinator to take over the tri-state area. Hey! Has anyone seen Perry?


Few will get this.
I'm glad I'm one of them.
Well done.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance on the topic, but how does one consider this an "electrical amplifier" if the source is an element?
To me, an electrical amplifier is called a transformer. It scales an electrical voltage up or down depending on the design.
If you are converting one element to another, a result might be the production of energy, but I'd hardly call that "electrical" until it's harnessed appropriately.
A system that goes from a 2 proton element down to a 1 proton element is conducting a fission reaction.
Call me skeptical, but I'm not sure that your 2'x2' steel box is going to hold up to this.
Splitting the atom generally takes a bit more than a 4sq. ft. box... generally.

Good luck! Please don't do this in a populated area.
:wink:


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe it's an interocitor!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy,
You are right on! the opposite of a fusion reaction is a fission reaction. since splitting a helium atom would take more energy (think nuclear reactor) than it would produce the value is very low.

Now, if there was a catalyst that could break the bonds of helium and produce hydrogen then it would wonderful. Couple this to a fusion chamber and you could make the helium by fusion and then use the catalytic fission reactor to turn it back to hydrogen - ready to start the cycle all over - it's the ultimate perpetual energy machine.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

CourtSwagger said:


> Maybe it's an interocitor!


Are you in Europe? Do you need an adapter?
To the weenie mobile! Awayyy!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This thread is the funniest in quite some time.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I get ya but where am I going to get enough helium to power Las Vegas?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You must be kidding - everyone knows Vegas runs on money and sunshine!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Also, Helium is one of the most difficult things to acquire. We have to search for pockets of it in the earth, and we don't have a super reliable way of doing so. It isn't very abundant either, so using it as a fuel source would be a poor choice.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

jdbushcraft said:


> Are you in Europe? Do you need an adapter?
> To the weenie mobile! Awayyy!


Increase the Flash Gordon noise and put more science stuff around!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Also, Helium is one of the most difficult things to acquire...It isn't very abundant either, so using it as a fuel source would be a poor choice.


But you only need a teensy-weenie little bit, after all, it's only a 2' x 2' steel box.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

PaulS said:


> ...everyone knows Vegas runs on money and sunshine!


Vegas runs on sex and dreams.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Vegas runs on sex and dreams.


I thought it ran on glitter and all-you-can-eat buffets.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Vegas runs on sex and dreams.


I thought it ran on Wayne Newton's hair gel.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I got to buy me some Rockwell stock, this is going to be BIG.


Save your Money...Chrysler bought it and it's been rebuilt by the Italians!

FIX IT AGAIN TONY!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried to build one of those once, but my mogator got framinized!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now if we could get a generator system that ran on all the hot air in DC. we could energy independent.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Now if we could get a generator system that ran on all the hot air in DC. we could energy independent.


Can't we already make biofuel out of bull crap?


----------



## Chernandez3208 (May 6, 2015)

The process uses heat and electricity to create plasma by displacing a helium electron. Those charged particles are transferred out of the system into a battery bank. Not entirely perfect hydrogen is the byproduct. Two protons and neutrons are left in the atomic structure and only one revolving electron. That material can then be burnt as fuel.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Once the Heliuminator is finally completed, the Department of Homeland Security will pivot at warp 2 and hit it with a photon torpedo. All is now lost. We must do our best to protect and defend this new technology from the gubmint.


----------



## Chernandez3208 (May 6, 2015)

Just started the build. Won't take more than a month to assemble and I'll place specs up.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chernandez3208 said:


> The process uses heat and electricity to create plasma by displacing a helium electron. Those charged particles are transferred out of the system into a battery bank. Not entirely perfect hydrogen is the byproduct. Two protons and neutrons are left in the atomic structure and only one revolving electron. That material can then be burnt as fuel.


Hydrogen, perfect or not entirely perfect, does not result from ionizing helium. And ionized helium will not burn. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Chernandez3208 said:


> The process uses heat and electricity to create plasma by displacing a helium electron. Those charged particles are transferred out of the system into a battery bank.


How do you overcome the internal resistance of the battery? How much heat and electrical energy are put into the system to liberate how much energy as output?



Chernandez3208 said:


> Not entirely perfect hydrogen is the byproduct. Two protons and neutrons are left in the atomic structure and only one revolving electron. That material can then be burnt as fuel.


Not entirely perfect hydrogen? It's not hydrogen at all, it's ionized helium. Hydrogen has one proton and no neutrons. Elements are defined by the number of protons in their nucleus (atomic number), and within a specific element, the number of neutrons determines the isotope. The number of electrons doesn't change the element type, it just determines that element's ionization levels. Have you actually tried to burn the resulting gas?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chernandez is confused, but entertaining, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd precede Prepadoodle's question with a more important one...
Have you ever taken a basic chemistry class?
The number of protons point is the foundation on which the rest is built.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw come on guys, this is fun!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Misinformation and neo-scientific drizzle is not fun! OK, maybe when in humorous context but never when someone is trying to make it real.

As has been pointed out, removing the electrons from a Helium atom leaves you with a more positively charged helium atom.
To make it burn one must start with a molecule that will combine with oxygen. Helium doesn't combine easily with any other element - that is why it is called a "noble" gas.
There are (I think) 4 helium isotopes and the most common (universally) is He4 which contains 2 electrons + 2 protons + 2 neutrons (??) (it has been a while and I am sure someone will correct my mistakes)

To make Hydrogen from helium you have to displace 2 neutrons and a proton from it's nucleus and set an electron free.
Outside a nuclear reactor this would be difficult to achieve. Maybe you could use a neutron cannon or a cyclotron but it would take a lot more energy than the reaction would expel.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a small nuclear reactor set up in my basement. It produces 3 MW and I sell electricity back to the electric company at $4,000 a week. Its the size of a 55 gallon drum. Its self contained and makes more fuel itself. I'm selling plans to make this at $29.99 plus shipping and handling. Thanks. Please send money orders to Jim's fusion reactors. 7400 reactor blvd. Philadelphia PA 18078.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, but what's the shipping charges, I mean is there like a hazmat charge?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Chernandez3208 said:


> I've recently drawn up designs for an electrical amplifier that is housed in a 2'x2' steel box. I'm in the process of building it and once it's done it will amplify the initial input by a minimum of 100k. Only fuel source needed is helium. The process creates hydrogen as a byproduct. If anyone is interested in the system once it's completed and I can provide input=output information of course.


bullshit. i call bullshit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't use those exact words but our sentiment is the same.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder if he has been working on a variation of this.
"Performance of a liquid helium-cooled electrical transformer"
http://www.yale.edu/proberlab/Papers/Prober_LHeCooledTransformer.pdf
Personally I think there is more money to be made in cold fusion.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> bullshit. i call bullshit.


Your not the only one....

My thought was a 2' by 2' 1 to 100 coil transformer that will blow to bits been home made and all and cause a massive emp that will leave America in the dark for 100 years..... And then helium was mentioned..... And got me intrigued..... How do you make helium go boom.. The amount of energy required.... I know someone has figured out antimatter from a crashed star trek time ship... And the holo doctor helped


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I wonder if he has been working on a variation of this.
> "Performance of a liquid helium-cooled electrical transformer"
> http://www.yale.edu/proberlab/Papers/Prober_LHeCooledTransformer.pdf
> Personally I think there is more money to be made in cold fusion.


Initially I had a similar thought because I have seen numerous electrical circuits cooled in various ways. But re-reading the OP, nope doesn't seem like it. I hope he isn't in TN and goes boom next to me.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

It’s a chemical laser but in solid, not gaseous, form. Put simply… it’s like lasing a stick of dynamite. As soon as we apply a field, we couple to a state, it is radiatively coupled to the ground state. I figure we can extract at least ten to the twenty-first photons per cubic centimeter which will give one kilojoule per cubic centimeter at 600 nanometers, or, one megajoule per liter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> It's a chemical laser but in solid, not gaseous, form. Put simply&#8230; it's like lasing a stick of dynamite. As soon as we apply a field, we couple to a state, it is radiatively coupled to the ground state. I figure we can extract at least ten to the twenty-first photons per cubic centimeter which will give one kilojoule per cubic centimeter at 600 nanometers, or, one megajoule per liter.


All cooled with Askarel oil filled intercooler.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> It's a chemical laser but in solid, not gaseous, form. Put simply&#8230; it's like lasing a stick of dynamite. As soon as we apply a field, we couple to a state, it is radiatively coupled to the ground state. I figure we can extract at least ten to the twenty-first photons per cubic centimeter which will give one kilojoule per cubic centimeter at 600 nanometers, or, one megajoule per liter.


I think he stole that line from the movie "Real Genius"! Bad Dubyagee, baaaaddd Dubyagee.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Solid chemical lasers already exist ... we call then diode lasers and they are the most efficient lasers made. They need to be set in arrays to produce meaningful power though.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm with Paul S. on this one - "Free the electrons!". I foresee hundreds of sign carrying leftist hippies storming the White House in opposition to this new environmentally unfriendly energy process.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just one small nuke detonated 150 - 200 miles in altitude would free up a LOT of electrons. The little buggers always get caught again so it just isn't worth freeing them anyway.

What we really need is a tube shaped magnetic device that accelerates the electrons in a direction followed by the atoms that they were freed from. At the base it would have a negative charge strong enough to repel the electrons and then it would rapidly switch polarity to positive to eject the now positively charged atoms. (kind of like a linear accelerator)


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I think he stole that line from the movie "Real Genius"! Bad Dubyagee, baaaaddd Dubyagee.


Kekeke


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I thought this was going to be about guitars :-?


----------

